# Any Hp Proliant 350 G4 gurus out there?



## Jdokan (Nov 3, 2010)

One of my servers after physically moving it no longer boots...It sat for about a year before I moved it so I don't remember what software was/is on it...Upon boot up the fan goes into high speed (normal) after 30+ seconds it will/would typically slow down the the POST begins....I found an article on the HP site discussing turning od S6 (NVRAM) I did that same issue....I'm hoping somebody here may be helpful...I can start swaping parts with one of my other servers but I really don't want to take them down for that until I really have to...
thanks
jeff,


----------

